# External USB hard drive not accessible on network



## hfg1551 (May 7, 2007)

I have an external USB 2.0 drive attached to one computer on our LAN which is not accessible. The rest of the network works perfectly and we have no problem with configuring shares. This drive is to be used for an offsite backup and I want all of the computers to be able to backup to it. When I set it to sharing it is visable to all the other computers but when I try to open the drive I receive the following message:


\\xxx-optiplex\Esternal Drive is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Not enough server storage is available to process this command.

No matter what I try to change or do, nothing works.

Any ideas?

Windows XP Pro SP2
Core 2 Duo
1 Gig Ram

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

- Start, Run, REGEDIT
- Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmanserver\parameters
- Edit the IRPStackSize
- Set it to a DWORD value of 15 (or more, valid range 11-50)
- NOTE: If IRPStackSize doesn't exist, create a new DWORD entry for it
- Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management
- Set the PagedPoolSize to 0
- Exit REGEDIT and reboot


----------



## hfg1551 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but I have already tried setting the IRPStackSize to 50 and it didn't help. I checked the pagedpool size and it was already set to 0.

Any other ideas?

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## Raul Seeby (May 11, 2007)

You can use shared devices over local network using *USB Rediorector PRO* from http://www.incentivespro.com. In this case you do not need to have additional authorization on the remote computer. USb device shoud be shared ONLY!


----------



## hfg1551 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Of course, this guy just wants to sell you something, not solve the underlying issue. :smile: I also have no idea why he's saying "shared ONLY", I don't even know what that's supposed to mean. 

I just plugged a USB drive into my XP-Pro system, shared it with R/W rights, and I was able to write and read it from other workstations. It should work just like any other drive as far as sharing is concerned.

You did apply that fix to the machine with the shared drive, right?


----------



## Raul Seeby (May 11, 2007)

Hi,
I'm sorry if I wasn't very clear replying the post. The fact is that when you are connecting to the shared device by means of Windows you need to get authorization on the remote computer. And the user gets "You might not have permission to use this network resource".
To connect shared USB device using USB Redirector you do not need to get authorization on the remote machine. All you need to have on the remote computer is the permission for incoming connection on the certain TCP port. And it is one of the possible ways of above problem resolving.
As to "Shared ONLY" I meant that USB device to that you want to connect has to be shared by means of USB Redirector only. And this device is ready for connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

USB Redirector is totally unneeded to network USB drives, Windows should do this without the assistance of your product.


----------



## Battleaxe (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi, I have just registered in order to thank Johnwill for his tip on getting external USB hard drive to work on network.It was driving me crazy getting my new 500 meg Western Digital Premium my books to be recognised on my home network. Interestingly it could be seen by other workstations when hooked up with firewire but not usb connection.

I had the same error message:

*\\xxx-optiplex\Esternal Drive is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Not enough server storage is available to process this command.*

As John suggested I had to create the Dvalue key and assign it a value(15 in my case) and suddenly all was sweet. 

I found an microsoft article which discussed this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/285089

Thanks again John


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad the post helped someone. :wink:


----------



## rcherd (Oct 19, 2007)

The post by johnwill helped me as well. This has been a perplexing problem ever since I purchased an external USB drive a couple of months ago. I was beginning to think that I would have to spend more money and purchase a NAS drive. Thank you for the help.


----------

